# Hamburg, PA August 2nd vendor offerings?



## msb5446 (Apr 7, 2013)

Posted in wanted as well... ISO 1 or 2 Arena Blanca calling males and 1 or 2 female vanzolinii... Any vendors going to Hamburg have these to offer? Any vendor lists/offerings yet for the August show? Thanks!

Melody 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

You'd be lucky to find a lot of people going to that one with the heat.


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Try pming Captain Ron he might be able to help you.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

it is hit or miss. last year if I remember it wasn't too bad. the heat wasn't bad because it rained. not as many people either. just have to check the weather before you go.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Temperatures lately have been pretty high, but hopefully we'll get a break for the show. I'm just hoping to find some leaf litter, but who knows what else may pop up.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there selling feeders and salamanders. I'm guessing you will find more frog people at the Oaks show on July 26th.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Michael Shrom said:


> I'll be there selling feeders and salamanders. I'm guessing you will find more frog people at the Oaks show on Aug 26th.


Michael, are you going to be vending at Oaks? (Also, I'm assuming you meant the Jul 26th, right?) There was someone in that thread looking for feeders http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/193537-oaks-pa-7-26-2014-a.html


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

carola1155 said:


> Michael, are you going to be vending at Oaks? (Also, I'm assuming you meant the Jul 26th, right?) There was someone in that thread looking for feeders http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/193537-oaks-pa-7-26-2014-a.html


Oops. I corrected it. I'll be at Oaks. I'll have lots of feeders.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

what about Hamburg???


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

carola1155 said:


> Michael, are you going to be vending at Oaks? (Also, I'm assuming you meant the Jul 26th, right?) There was someone in that thread looking for feeders http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/193537-oaks-pa-7-26-2014-a.html


Tom,

Thanks for the thought. However I'm looking to get 1/4" crickets, pinheads and Horn Worms. Komodo is the big cricket vendor at both WP and Hamburg, with Max Pets a distant second. I don't see either on The Oaks list. Micheal Shrom usually has FFs, BBs, and I recollect a variety of Isos and Springtails.

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll have bean beetles, fruit flies, isopods, and springtails at both shows. Oaks is usually smaller than Hamburg. The July Hamburg gets a little warm but it is still "cool."


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be there - rain, shine or snow. Froggy AC will be running.
Here is what we'll have for sale:
Sexed/sub adults:
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabel sexable sub adults
E. Anthonyi Rio Saladillo quintet
D. Tinctorius Cobalt a Proven Pair
D. Tinctorius Giant Orange male

Juvis:
Red galacts
Yellow galacts
Veraderos
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Leucs
Azureus
Metecho tincs
Patricia tincs
Vittatus
Blue leg Vents

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods

Culturing supplies
Medications
Supplements
Tank setups and supplies

Check out frogsnthings.com for pics and pricing. PM or email to reserve. Looking fwd to the show and seeing you all there!






Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D.
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
215.536.2407
[email protected]
www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Above Average Amphibians (Michael Shrom) will be vending at the Hamburg Pennsylvania reptile show Aug 2nd 2014

HAMBURG - Hamburg Reptile Show | Northwestern Berks Reptile Show

Danube crested newts 30.00
smooth newts 20.00
Tylototriton shanjing 40.00
Leucistic ribbed newt adults 50.00
Het for leucistic ribbed newt adults 25.00
juvenile leucistic ribbed newts 10.00

Axolotls - Juveniles and adults 9.00 - 100.00

Feeders:
Folsomia springtails 8.00
Sinella springtails 8.00
Hypogastrura springtails (Tiny snow fleas) 8.00
dwarf white isopods 8.00
Costa Rican purple isopods 8.00
Giant Canyon isopods 8.00

Fruit flies 5.00
Bean beetles 8.00
salmon pellets (axolotl pellets) 7.00 for caudata.org members

Asst. aquarium plants 5.00 - 7.00
Please come prepared for a warm day.
[email protected]


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Shouldn't be too bad. Current forecast has the temps around 80-82 with low humidity, If you get there early it should be fairly cool.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Sold out of T. shanjing and T. dobrogicus.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Will also have eastern tiger salamanders 35.00 ea.
blotched tiger salamanders 40.00 ea.
Kyushu Japanese firebelly salamanders 30.00 ea.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

See y'all in the am 🐸


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

I should be there to bother the frog vending people.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I will be there tomorrow to vend as usual at Jeremy Huffs table.I will have a very good selection of cb (by me!) pdf's,tropical pillow moss,terrarium sized neo.bromeliads-and boy do they look great!,some plant cuttings,fruitflies/isopods/springtails,monkey ladders,a few pieces of ghostwood! SORRY FOR THE LAST MINUTE ANOUNCEMENT! I have been very busy lately and did not know if I was even going to make it! Your welcome to stop by and bug us anytime PA.Walt ! See you all tomorrow!
Thanks,Ron


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

Your welcome to stop by and bug us anytime PA.Walt ! See you all tomorrow!
Thanks, Ron 
oh you now I will. 
also pretty sure it will rain in the morning but not too hot.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Woo Hoo! Looks like the weather in Hamburg is going to top out at 77 degrees at 3PM tomorrow:

Hourly Weather Forecast for 19526 - weather.com

Is that good? Maybe the Weather Channel needs to post temperatures for the Hamburg Field House!


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks to all who stopped by and chatted/purchased today! It was not hot at all inside the building today,just a little humid! It was steady all day today,which was probably somewhat attributed to the great weather! Look forward to seeing everyone in October! 
Thanks,Ron


----------

